# Does Cleveland have ink?



## PTJeff (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anybody in the Cleveland area know where there is a store that sells ink?  For such a big metroplex, i'm having difficulty finding ink.


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Have you tried Office Depot? They should have the Parker "Quink" which is still a pretty good quality ink.


----------



## holmqer (Nov 9, 2008)

Faber-Castell which makes fountain pens, has their US repair center in Cleveland on 1802 Central Ave. They might know of fountain pen dealers in the Cleveland area.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 10, 2008)

PTJeff said:


> Does anybody in the Cleveland area know where there is a store that sells ink?  For such a big metroplex, i'm having difficulty finding ink.




Jeffrey, I don't know about the ink question, but I've heard that "Cleveland Rocks!" :wink:


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Cav,
Yea right, thats why they have the rock and roll hall of fame inductions in NYC, when the Hall of Fame is in Cleveland.
It's getting colder here!

Eric,
thanks for the lead


----------

